# Prices On E-Bay



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Have you noticed the difference between what the dealers are asking for a J W Benson and what they really sell for? One bloke is asking 595 and another 750!!!!!! i dont think they are worth even 300, one went yesterday for 261.99 with 23 bids, these geezers are havin a laugh!!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I paid 160 for my 9ct benson and 320 for the 18ct in the case, but that was 2 years ago, so theyve gone up a bit


----------

